# St Pauls, NC - Kylie, O/S PTS 9/22



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11969692

Robeson C AS, Kylie, Blanket Blk/tan, owner surrender along with Shannon (separate post), LAST DAY IS 9/22








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh sweet girl!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

They are both beautiful girls. Quite the pair.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Last day is today?????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Just spoke to Jeff at the shelter.....she is still there, but will be put down in the morning. Last chance for the sweety. He estimates her to be about 1 year old, and says she does well with other dogs. If anybody can save her, call and leave a message at the shelter....he will check in the morning....(910) 865-2200...her ID number is 34097. Prayers for Kylie.....


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoke to Jeff again...he had described "him" as a shep/hound mix. Kylie is still there, but he doesn't know her ID number....paperwork is misplaced. If anyone can save her, call and leave a message and describe her as the black and grey shepherd. Hoping for the sweety.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Her sister's been adopted, wish they could have taken her too


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Got an e-mail back as well from a volunteer...said she is a smaller framed shepherd, and very friendly......just needs a chance....slight chance she will make it through tomorrow, but not sure. If anybody can help, please call shelter tonight and leave a message.












<span style='font-size: 17pt'> Please help me...</span>


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump for the beauty


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump. A morning phone call may be all she has.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

she did not make it out, rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP sweety pup. So sad.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry little one.


----------

